# Critical Skills Visa - List of Original documents to be submitted



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi All,

I have submitted my application for Critical Skills Visa in the VFS centre, Bangalore.

In the application, I submitted Original document of IITPSA motivational/recommendation letter (received 2 originals) and attested copies of SAQA certificate and IITPSA Membership certificate.

VFS officer requested me to submit original SAQA certificate as well whereas I said I have only one and I cannot submit original as I would not receive it back. She accepted my application but insisted that if Embassy requires original, then you have to come back and submit it again.

Kindly let me know if its mandatory to submit SAQA original since I have only one. Thanks.


----------



## sobodla (Mar 20, 2016)

KoolKam said:


> Kindly let me know if its mandatory to submit SAQA original since I have only one. Thanks.


No its not, a certified copy of your Saqa certificate will do. Actually SAQA doesnt reissue those certificate, u will have to make a new application again to get a replacement.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

hello kool,

I'm looking to submit my Critical Skills Visa soon under mechanical engineering category,Please clarify do they accept cs visa application in Bangalore VFS (apart from Mumbai).

I'm waiting for my Registration certificate from ECSA

Advance wishes for your visa application

thanks


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks for your reply Sobodla.. 


Rajeswar,
Yes, VFS Bangalore is accepting CSV from June.
I have submitted last week successfully.
Between, thanks for your wishes. All the best for you..


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks koolkam

Its easy for travel from my location.


----------



## namrao (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi,

I have full time MBA in Human Resources, and have a Bachelor of Engineering Degree in (Information Science) from India.
I hve worked for close to three years, and now im currently in Johannesburg on dependent visa. 
I wanted to know if i qualify to apply for a critical skills visa. I have already got my SAQA.
Could you suggest, how can i go about it.
Thanks,
Nam


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

i have applied for critical skills visa on 5th Aug 2016 in VFS Bangalore, it was kind of smooth process, i didn't carry photos with white background, so had to go for photo shoot again, and is available in the same floor.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Pawan..
All the best for CSV.. i am planning to apply for the CSV... i want to know what documents you have submitted... 
I have saqa and IITPSA membership certificate.. i am waiting for conformation of critical skill letter from IITPSA...
Did you submitted conformation of critical skill letter with iitpsa membership certificate..
how long IITPSA takes time to give letter of conformation of critical skills..
If you have the same can you please forward me the same at [email protected]. you can blank your personal details for your safety..
What is the processing time VFS takes to issue CSV..
I would be greatful if you can give me the information...


----------



## pawankumar_kssv (Dec 26, 2014)

sri sri said:


> Hi Pawan..
> All the best for CSV.. i am planning to apply for the CSV... i want to know what documents you have submitted...
> I have saqa and IITPSA membership certificate.. i am waiting for conformation of critical skill letter from IITPSA...
> Did you submitted conformation of critical skill letter with iitpsa membership certificate..
> ...


Thanks.
I have submitted the following documents:
1) cover letter
2) application form
3) resume
4) passport copy attested 
5) SAQA attested copy
6) Education documents
7) IITPSA Membership attested copy
8) IITPSA Confirmation of skills original letter
9) All work history documents
10) PCC
11) Medicals form and Letter
12) Radiology Form and letter
13) Marriage certificate attested copy (if married)
14) Birth Certificate affidavit
15) Bank Letter and Statement
16) Current employment offer letter and latest 3 months payslips

And yes I had submitted IITPSA confirmation of skills, and I think generally IITPSA takes around a month, and then they send thru normal post it to your address that would take around 15-20 days.

But as per recent communication from DHA, seems like membership certificate must be sufficient, but call VFS once to confirm from them (Not sure if SA High commission had given clear instructions about this to all VFS offices).

VFS only accepts the applications, processing will happen in either Mumbai or Delhi.
As per their timelines it is 60 days to for processing CSV.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi KoolKam, you should hold on to the original and submit a certified copy.


----------



## protocols (Mar 13, 2016)

sobodla said:


> No its not, a certified copy of your Saqa certificate will do. Actually SAQA doesnt reissue those certificate, u will have to make a new application again to get a replacement.


Actually they can, it's just not intended/standard procedure. On my first CSV application I accidentally submitted the original as I did not know a certified copy would suffice. So I had to get another copy from SAQA


----------



## showbaby (Aug 26, 2016)

rajeswar2015 said:


> hello kool,
> 
> I'm looking to submit my Critical Skills Visa soon under mechanical engineering category,Please clarify do they accept cs visa application in Bangalore VFS (apart from Mumbai).
> 
> ...



Pls what membership did you register for with ECSA?

If candidat membership, can you use it to apply for critical skills visa?


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

LegalMan said:


> Hi KoolKam, you should hold on to the original and submit a certified copy.


Thanks a lot LegalMan.

After 3 months, I have got my CSV stamped for 1 year since I have not attached any job offers.. 

Now I need to apply for my spouse dependent visa.

Can you kindly help if any other document required apart from below

1) cover letter
2) application form
3) passport original and copy attested 
4) PCC
5) Medicals form and Letter
6) Radiology Form and letter
7) Marriage certificate attested copy
8) Birth Certificate


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

3 months bank statements
proof of medical insurance


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> 3 months bank statements
> proof of medical insurance


Thanks Oyibopeppeh..
One more clarification.. Hope its fine that I submit a a attested copy of my passport pages where Critical Visa is stamped as proof and no need for submitting my original passport.. Thanks..


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

hi,

please advice regarding certified copy attestation, do we need to get attestation from only Notary public or Any gazetted government official for all the documents required for Visa application

thanks


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

An attested copy of the passport visa stamp, data page, marriage certificate.


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

*critical skills processing time*



KoolKam said:


> Thanks for your reply Sobodla..
> 
> 
> Rajeswar,
> ...


hi kookam
Hope your visa successful.is it for 1 year or 5 years
how many days Dha took time to decide your outcome.
thanks
sri


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

thanks for the reply, will follow the advice


----------



## KoolKam (Jun 25, 2016)

sri sri said:


> hi kookam
> Hope your visa successful.is it for 1 year or 5 years
> how many days Dha took time to decide your outcome.
> thanks
> sri


hi Sri Sri
I got visa for 1 year since I didnt submit job offer.
DHA took close to 3 months exactly 81 days for positive outcome.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

*Applied Visa at Bangalore VFS*

Hi friends,

Applied my CS visa at Bangalore VFS today 

Thanks for your support klips KoolKam & Oyibopeppeh, 

Please note that advisable minimum balance in your bank statement should be INR 25000, for CS visa. 

Thanks


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

rajeswar2015 said:


> hi friends,
> 
> applied my cs visa at bangalore vfs today
> 
> ...


inr 25000 or 250000?


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

sri sri said:


> inr 25000 or 250000?


What are the timeline for your outcome?
Any one got outcome before 60 days.bcaz most of people are waiting more than 3 to 4 months.


----------



## rajeswar2015 (Feb 3, 2015)

As adviced by VFS executive it is INR Twenty five thousand (25000) balance in bank statement.

I was informed 60 days visa processing time, it may take more time also .


----------



## aliimran20 (Nov 16, 2016)

I submitted at VFS Delhi and had to submit original SAQA, IITPSA certificate and letter.
They stapled it along with passport and said will be returned at the time of passport collection.
I am not sure I did it right, but might be they keep of revising the policies, so must have asked for original docs.


----------

